# Google Wallet Reaction



## ikithme (Jun 6, 2011)

I was wondering what clerks at stores have said to you when you used Google Wallet to pay.

Today:
I pull out my phone hit power tap it and let google wallet do it's thing, the clerk then said "Are you a wizard?"


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

This thread already exists somewhere...


----------

